# Maryland Meet



## Precision Lawn

We are looking to have another Maryland meet sometime in September anyone that may have a opinion on where to have ine Let me know

Frank


----------



## salopez

How about clydes in Columbia. Its pretty central. and they have plenty of space.


----------



## ibelee

Precision Lawn said:


> We are looking to have another Maryland meet sometime in September anyone that may have a opinion on where to have ine Let me know
> 
> Frank


Let me know when and where.


----------



## MD Power Plow

How about Hooters in laurel I up for some wings and beer


----------



## SCSIndust

Who doesn't love Hooters... I mean for their wings... sign me up!


----------



## PerfiCut L&L

Hey guys. THought i'd stop in see whats up. Good thing I did. Count me in, just let me know where and when.


----------



## GreatBigTuna

Hey Frank. Any traction on this? If so, let me know when and I'll try to make it. 

BTW... The windsor mill property is a lock and the catonsville property looks like a go too, but they need to get approval on the price. (I had to sharpen my pencil) I'll let you know tomorrow what they come up with.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

I am in


----------



## Snowproz51

Frank,

I would like to attend the meeting...let us know a date.

Last time around the Arundel Mills area was fine w/ me. I do not know where Hooters is but w/ an address we WILL find it!

Bill Harrison
Wm T Harrison Enterprises

2001 F-350 SWR w/ 9/ Western "V"
2004 F-250 w/ 810 Blizzard
2006 F-550 9' Alum Bed w/ Stainless under body tailgate spreader, central Hydraulics & the massive snow pushin Blizzard 8611 !!!!!!!!

And a Bunch of GREAT SUBS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreatBigTuna

I like the Arundel Mills area as well. How about Damons?


----------



## Precision Lawn

How does the week of October 23rd or 30th look at Arundel Mills area. Does everyone that attended last year want to go back to Damons and have the same things that we had.Let me know what you all think about it and I will see what days are open

Thanks


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Precision Lawn said:


> Does everyone that attended last year want to go back to Damons s


NO!!!!!!!!!!! I wasn't impressed with the food.

Hooters or clydes sounds way better. Or Just have a backyard barque at someone's shop.


----------



## Potomac Lawns

keep me updated


----------



## Nicks Skid

I would like to attend this meting and do some networking with you guys. I just started my own gig in April and will be looking to move some snow this winter.

I own a case 70xt and i do various jobs ranging from land and brush clearing to backfilling and 
grading to light demolition and anything i can do to survive.

http://www.casece.com/products/products_detail.asp?RL=NAE&ID=1931&IndustryID=2

Right now my truck does not have a plow on it and i doubt i will get one on my current truck but i may buy a truck with a plow by the time it snows hard.

If anyone is interested in contacting me you can do so at

# 443 - 865 - 7538
165*326640*1


----------



## Precision Lawn

Nick give me email about work


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Precision Lawn said:


> Nick give me email about work


Too late, I already got him.


----------



## Precision Lawn

All depends who pays more 
call me


----------



## Precision Lawn

*meet*

How many of you guys like steamed crabs or what do you like I trying to finalize this and get a date before winter and hunting seasons hit. Give me your opinions

Thanks


----------



## Snopros

*meet*

Hello Precision
Please keep me inform on the meet I would like to come. I'm new to the site but I have been removaling snow for a long time with my last job. I just retired and looking for work for my trucks and equipment. I have alot of connections in the area with equipment

Thanks


----------



## Precision Lawn

*meet*

Snopros
I will keep you update where and when.
Are you looking for work if so let me know


----------



## Precision Lawn

*Nick*

Nick I got your phone call but i will be getting home late. I will try to call you Sat after 12 talk to you then

Frank


----------



## MD Power Plow

Looks like its coming along great Frank keep up the good work if you need anything at all please feel to let me know. For all the new people keep checking this thread for up dates. The P.M. feature most likely is not available to you until you have more post, If you like you can give us a call we would be glade to hear from you.


----------



## ibelee

*Still invited?*



itsgottobegreen said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!! I wasn't impressed with the food.
> 
> Hooters or clydes sounds way better. Or Just have a backyard barque at someone's shop.


I've got to agree with itsgottobegreen about the food.

Even though I will be in the shop taking care of you guys instead of pushing this season, am I still invited?

I have subcontracted to a couple guys all of my last years accounts that have signed so far this year and would like to bring them also. One is a member, the other is not.


----------



## Precision Lawn

*meet*

Lee yes you are invited
I'm thinking about using a resturant called Kaufauam in Gambrills. I only thing I see wrong with Hooters is that we will not be in a enclosed room but just out in the dining room with every one else. Do anyone else know someone that has a meeting room. Someone has suggest Goldern Coral and responds on that


----------



## SCSIndust

What does this place have? I saw someone said crabs, but I really don't care for seafood (being from MD you'd think I love seafood).


----------



## Precision Lawn

They serve everything seafood steak chicken


----------



## MD Power Plow

ibelee said:


> I've got to agree with itsgottobegreen about the food.
> 
> Even though I will be in the shop taking care of you guys instead of pushing this season, am I still invited?
> 
> I have subcontracted to a couple guys all of my last years accounts that have signed so far this year and would like to bring them also. One is a member, the other is not.


Lee, last year we had invited the Western and Blizzard Rep to the meet, this year I was told to keep them updated as to the time and date. They would like to attend this year as well. I think that it would be a great idea to have someone from Meyers on hand to introduce the new line of products.


----------



## MD Power Plow

Hey guys
were looking for info on what you like to eat / drink
Keep in mind that it is hard to book a restaurant for 30-40 people it is easier for us to book a room.

1. thought would be to goto the Golden Coral I think that they can put up a room divider for us. Dinner price is about $10 + tip per person and all you can eat. Then we could slide 1 or 2 doors down and grab a drink 

2.Damion's will serve drinks and we can reserve the back room.

3. If anyone else has any Ideas please let us know we would like to firm this up before Oct.15


----------



## Precision Lawn

*meet*

I will go with the flow


----------



## SCSIndust

Golden Coral sounds ok. As long as they give us a private room or private area. I'm trying to bring the misses, too. She needs to see faces to all the people in my stories.


----------



## ibelee

*Meyer Rep*

It's a little short notice, but I'll see if my sales rep can make it. Will need to nail down an exact date for him to schedule it.


----------



## PerfiCut L&L

Be nice to have the local plow reps on hand, and even better if they could bring some of the new stuff. We're looking at picking up another truck headed into this season and it will need some accessories.

ROB: email me, I have the addresses for the MR. TIRES and VERIZON PROPS.

[email protected]


----------



## salopez

isn't true green doing most of the verizon properties? at a really cheap rate....


----------



## G&S in Md

*Count me in*

Dont care where it is, But would like to attend. Also looking for sub work, I'm in lower Mont County, Next to P.G. County at the N.W. DC line.


----------



## MD Power Plow

G&S in Md said:


> Don't care where it is, But would like to attend. Also looking for sub work, I'm in lower Mont County, Next to P.G. County at the N.W. DC line.


G&S contact me I've have had some contractors contact me and are looking for help you can reach me through the web site.


----------



## MD Power Plow

Rob 
I checked into the Verizon props and Tru-Green has them lock in also looked at the Mr. Tire very small lots I dont even think I can turn my truck around, plus talked to the manager and he had agreed for the guy that did his lots to do it again this year.call me when you can.


----------



## Precision Lawn

*Goldern Corral*

He is the info for Goldern Corral
2 hour limit behind close door
need aleast 25 people we will be charge for 25 if only 20 shows up 
Monday thru Thrusday are better.
cost is 13.97 per person includes meal,drink and tip
I have not check to see what days are open until I hear back from you .

I did a search for clydes and couldn't find anything need help if we want to check this out

Hellas in Millersville has a banquet room I will meet with her Monday to get a package to see what they have.

Damons we can go with them again and order 
Appetizers and Hors D'oeuvres
Priced per 50 pieces

Chicken and Blackbean Firecrackers
Crisp spring rolls stuffed with a spicy, southwestern chicken filling, served with a zesty ranch dressing
$34.95

Mozzarella Sticks
Served with marinara sauce
$29.95

Buffalo Wings
Jumbo breaded chicken wings, served with Bleu Cheese dressing
$34.95

Loaded Potato Skins
Hand-scooped potato skins loaded with Jack & Cheddar cheeses, scallions, and crisp bacon. Served with sour cream
$34.95

Mini Crab Cakes
Fried to a golden brown, served with tarter and cocktail sauce
$78.95
Spicy Potato Poppers
A perfect combination of potato, cheddar cheese, and jalapenos. Served with Ranch dressing
$20.95

Raw Vegetable Platter
Served with homemade Ranch dressing
Custom Priced

Fresh Fruit Bowl
Custom Priced 
or Available All Day 
Buffet Service Includes Choice of Three Classic Sides
Buffet Includes Iced Tea & Assorted Sodas

Choose any Three Items: $12.99 per person
Our Award-winning St. Louis Style Ribs and Any two Items: $16.99 per person

BBQ Chicken
Grilled in Quarters and smothered in our famous BBQ sauce

Southern Pork BBQ
Slow-roasted in our BBQ sauce served with mini sandwich rolls

Beef Brisket
Sliced and prepared with your choice of our famous BBQ or Chipotle glaze served with mini sandwich rolls

Buffalo Chicken Wings
Jumbo breaded wings dipped in our Buffalo sauce or Spicy Sweet and Sour Glaze

Slow-Roasted Pork Tenderloin
Medallions of juicy Pork Tenderloin in Spicy Chipotle Glaze

Sliced Smoked Turkey Breast
Served warm, perfect for sandwiches, served with lettuce, tomato, and onion

Pit Sliced Top Round of Beef
Lean and Tender, and smothered in BBQ sauce, or served Au Jus with Horseradish on the side

Italian Sausages
Sweet and Spicy, grilled and served with sautéed green peppers and onions

Thanks Frank


----------



## marylandplow

Frank-Where ever you decide it is fine with me. Kaufmans was a great Idea, Jims hide away or even perrys would be good as well.


----------



## guntruck

Hey guys, dont mean to slow the flow here with your get together. But Im on the east side of Town and am already turning down work because of not being able to handle it. Is there any one any of you may know of looking to do sub work? If so I'd be happy to talk with them. Thanks ahead of time for any help gentleman! Please shoot me a PM or just post back here. Thank you..


----------



## Precision Lawn

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markq

*I think I'm in......*

I'm definitely going to try and make the meet this year, wherever it end up being held at.

I'm still looking for some sub work, so if anyone has something available, PM me and I'll get you my phone number - I'm a little leery about putting it on the web where the whole world can get to it.

Thanks guys!

LET IT SNOW!!!!


----------



## Precision Lawn

*nick*

Nick
It looks like I can use you up at security blvd this winter. I will have more in a few days but I got a call today tell me that he needs one skid steer for now so I thought that it might be pretty close for you. I try to pm you but it tell me you don't allow private messages. Feel free to call me if you would like to know alittle more about it or just wait tell I get all the info in the next few days

Frank


----------



## Precision Lawn

*Nick*

bump bump nick did you read my post


----------



## Nicks Skid

!Bump!

has the meet taken place yet? I'm still interested in attending.

also I'm still waiting to here back from you guys that Ive talked to.


----------



## Precision Lawn

*md meet*

Nick

No the meet hasn't taken place
I will keep you inform
Nick you are lock in at security

Frank


----------



## Precision Lawn

Gentlemem 

After recieving alot of calls about this and mostly everyone wanted a closed room and suggest Damon's again. That is what we are going with. The date will be either Nov 9 or 16th. I'm waiting to heare back on what date is good. I should know this in the next or two. I will need to know a head count so please PM me online so I can start a list.I'm thinking about going with the buffet menu insteaded of the appetizers. 



Frank


----------



## rcpd34

Sounds fine; just tell 'em we were less than thrilled with the food last year and maybe they'll do better. Wouldn't hurt to turn the heat on in the back room either. I'll also bring some lights up to demo again. I'd really like to see some reps show up and display some product. If anyone wants to pre-order any strobes or LED's, I'll bring them with me and deliver them again.


----------



## Precision Lawn

*meet*

Brain

I never did call Nancy with my cc info do you want to just bring me one and I"ll pay you then or do you want me to call her

Thanks again for everything
Frank


----------



## rcpd34

Precision Lawn said:


> Brain
> 
> I never did call Nancy with my cc info do you want to just bring me one and I"ll pay you then or do you want me to call her
> 
> Thanks again for everything
> Frank


Didn't you want two sets or was that someone else? Please call Nancy at 301-963-5880 and give her the cc info. I'll set the kits aside for you and bring them to the meeting.

Thanks!


----------



## MD Power Plow

last year there was allot of guys talking about insurance issues and pricing so after talking to another snopro  we had a thought! it would be a good idea to invite someone from Farm Family Insurance to possible help with questions and rates. I hope this is helpful as I would like have a few questions answered myself.


----------



## rcpd34

MD Power Plow said:


> last year there was allot of guys talking about insurance issues and pricing so after talking to another snopro  we had a thought! it would be a good idea to invite someone from Farm Family Insurance to possible help with questions and rates. I hope this is helpful as I would like have a few questions answered myself.


Great idea!


----------



## Precision Lawn

to the top


----------



## Precision Lawn

Ok the date is Nov 16th at 7:00 pm at the Damon's at Arundel Mills in the banquet room.
I need a head count by midnight Nov 10th.
The menu is the following Buffet style not all you can eat
Pit Sliced Top Round of Beef , St Louis Style Ribs , Buffalo Chicken Wings
sides are the following: Garlic Mashed Potatoes , Steamed Broccoli , Cole Slaw
Buffet includes Ice Tea and Assorted Soda.
There wil be a cash bar for who wants drinks.
If any question please feel free to email or call me


Thanks Frank
Also I think someone told me that some for Farm insurance was coming to talk and any one knows vendors that would like to come let me know in the head count


----------



## SCSIndust

Sounds great to me! Count me in. Just me though, I couldn't talk the wife into going. How much is it per person?


----------



## rcpd34

Count me in; TWO coming. How much each? Also bringing strobes, LED's and my Tornado spreader if I get it installed in time.


----------



## ibelee

*Nov 16th*

Have 2 Installs scheduled.
No promises but will see what I can do.
Will talk to my subs and see if they can make it.
Will also talk to Meyer Rep. Short notice for him, but we'll see.
Food doesn't sound as bad though! LOL!
Lee


----------



## Precision Lawn

*meet*

growing to the top


----------



## G&S in Md

*Sounds good*

I'll be there, How much $$?


----------



## Precision Lawn

Only 8 days left to let me know if you are coming
The cost for the food is free but there will be a cash bar
First come first serve limited space avaiable
Don't be left out


----------



## Snowproz51

Frank,

Count me in, at Damon's.
I will bring my F-550 w/ Central Hydraulics and SS Under Tailgate Spreader & The Blizzard 8611

Also, Trying to get a final head count, I think there will be 3 more coming from 
US Lawns of Mont. Co.

Bill Harrison
Wm T Harrison Enterprises
301-721-9700


----------



## Precision Lawn

*md meet*

Ok Bill 
as soon as you know from US Lawns let me know

Frank


----------



## Snowproz51

*Marylan Meet*

Frank,

Just got off the phone w/ Donnie of Jim-Donnies local Blizzard Dealer.
He said he will be there along w/ one of his guys (total 2).
He will bring a 810 and 7'6"stright blade

Also do you have an name and address for the Elkridge job? I could be interested.

Bill Harrison


----------



## guntruck

Frank, not sure if you ever got my PM but my partner and I would like attend as well. Let me know what we need to do as far as money goes and reservations.

Thanks Rich


----------



## Precision Lawn

*MD Meet*

Only 7 days for head cout
Please let me know asap seats are limited


----------



## PerfiCut L&L

Didnt want my vote to be miscounted :waving: 

So I just wanted to remind you, I'll be there..


----------



## Precision Lawn

*meet*

Ok now I know that they are more MD plowers in the area that want to come and have fun Only 6 days left
You will have a good time and some good food to eat too.
We will even have door prizes to give away


----------



## RODJ

*Meeting At Damons*

I Would Like To Attend The Meeting If You Can Call Me And Give Me A Time And Date Rod


----------



## RODJ

*Meeting At Damons*

Frank Count Me In I Would Like To Attend The Meeting. How Much Is Dinner You Can Call Me At 410-409-3683 Rodney


----------



## Snowproz51

Frank,

Kevin w/US Lawns says 3 people from his place wiil attend

Bill


----------



## Precision Lawn

*meet*

does that count Kevin or not 3 plus him


----------



## Precision Lawn

*meet*

Only 4 Days Left To Sign Up


----------



## Precision Lawn

*meet*

Only 3 Days Left To Sign Up


----------



## Snowproz51

Frank

3 people include Kevin.

Bill


----------



## RODJ

Frank Rodj Put Me Down For Two For Meeting


----------



## Precision Lawn

*meet*

2 Days Left


----------



## SCSIndust

Frank,

change me for 2 people. Thanks!


----------



## Precision Lawn

*jamie*

ok see you torromow morning


----------



## PerfiCut L&L

*Pro Wings Bulk Order*

If anyones considering getting a set of Pro Wings, I'm going to order 3 myself. If we can get a group order of 6 or more we can all save some cash.

MSRP is $219.00
Angelos regularly $169.00
6 or more : $155.00

Let me know if your interested, I want to get the order going as soon as possible.

Email me [email protected]


----------



## MD Power Plow

I would order some but Angelos does not carry any for my 810 Blizzard If I get a set I am uping my sub rate to $180payup


PerfiCut L&L said:


> If anyones considering getting a set of Pro Wings, I'm going to order 3 myself. If we can get a group order of 6 or more we can all save some cash.
> 
> MSRP is $219.00
> Angelos regularly $169.00
> 6 or more : $155.00
> 
> Let me know if your interested, I want to get the order going as soon as possible.
> 
> Email me [email protected]


----------



## GreatBigTuna

Frank,

I'm in for 2.


----------



## G&S in Md

PerfiCut L&L said:


> If anyones considering getting a set of Pro Wings, I'm going to order 3 myself. If we can get a group order of 6 or more we can all save some cash.
> 
> MSRP is $219.00
> Angelos regularly $169.00
> 6 or more : $155.00
> 
> Let me know if your interested, I want to get the order going as soon as possible.
> 
> Email me [email protected]


Rob, I'll take a set.


----------



## rcpd34

Are these a PITA to install?


----------



## Precision Lawn

*meet*

Last day to sign in


----------



## PerfiCut L&L

*Pro WIngs*

Kenny, got you in for one pair of Pro Wings

Only need two more to get this order in. Gotta be two more people wanting to expand their blades.


----------



## rcpd34

So, how many are coming??


----------



## Precision Lawn

*meet*

It looks like about 35 - 40 people

Frank


----------



## River Hill

I will see you guys in a few hours.


----------



## River Hill

Frank,

I just wanted to thank you for putting the event together last night, I had a great time even though my head is pounding this morning. Also, I wanted to thank all the dealers that showed up and the companies that donated giveaway items.

Brian


----------



## rcpd34

*Ditto*

It was a great event. Thanks again Frank.


----------



## RODJ

*Snowplow Meet*

FRANK I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE THIS TIME TO THANK YOU FOR PUTTING TOGETHER A GREAT EVENT.I RECIEVED ALOT OF GOOD INFORMATION FROM THE MEMBERS AND DEALERS THANKS RODJ:waving: ::


----------



## PerfiCut L&L

Thanks again Frank & Rob for everything. Had a great time last night. And thanks to the vendors for their time and effort as well.

Looks like next year we're gonna have to get a bigger place.

Oh yea... will get at least one button up on http://www.mdsnowremoval.com just for you.

-Rob


----------



## Precision Lawn

*meet*

I would like to take the time and thanks all the vendors that came last night (Western,Blizzard,Snow Ex,Marathon Power, Verizon and Farm Family Insurance.)
Plus I would like to thank all snow plowing contractors that show up. I think that it was a great event this time and maybe next year will be bigger. If anyone has suggest on what they would like to see next time just drop me a message. I would like to thanks S&S Auto, CPW, Eureka Fluid film for there donations for door prizes and free samples

Frank


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Frank Thanks for picking up the tab for the event. Really enjoyed it. There was at least twice as many people from last year. Oh and the ribs where great. 

So when are we going to start planning for the next one. We should have a "must bring your plow truck to attend requirement" The F-550 was to die for.


----------



## rcpd34

PerfiCut L&L said:


> Thanks again Frank & Rob for everything. Had a great time last night. And thanks to the vendors for their time and effort as well.
> 
> Looks like next year we're gonna have to get a bigger place.
> 
> Oh yea... will get at least one button up on http://www.mdsnowremoval.com just for you.
> 
> -Rob


Tell me more about this.


----------



## dbcmjp

Frank and Rob,

Thank you both for getting me in at the last minute. It was a great time and I am already looking forward to next year. 

Mike in PA.


----------



## Snowproz51

Frank & Rob,

Thanks to both of you guys, for the time and effort, you put into putting the meeting together to help all of us! 
I think you have started something that we will see for many years to come. Personally, I find I still learn new things each time I attend these networking or seminar sessions. Our industry continues to change, and this is one of the ways we can help each other keep up w/ it.

Bill Harrison
Wm T Harrison Enterprises


PS. It's Gotta Be Green...... Thanks, I like the truck tooooo!, Bill


----------



## guntruck

Frank, as with everybody my partner and I really appreciate the effort you and Rob put into organizing the event and footing the bill! It was very much appreciated and we enjoyed ourselves! We met some good folks and look forward to more dealings with everyone!

Thanks again!


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Snowproz51 said:


> PS. It's Gotta Be Green...... Thanks, I like the truck tooooo!, Bill


Shame I am not around to ride with you up to erie to see jerrie. Maybe we can shoot the breeze sometime.


----------



## Precision Lawn

Did anyone else from the meet buy anything from the vendors that was there.
I know I did and should stay home that night
I would like to say thanks to Brain for the two lights set that I bought.
thanks to S&S for the western tornado that I will pick up in a few weeks.
Let here if anyone bought anything.

Frank


----------



## rcpd34

Precision Lawn said:


> Did anyone else from the meet buy anything from the vendors that was there.
> I know I did and should stay home that night
> I would like to say thanks to Brain for the two lights set that I bought.
> thanks to S&S for the western tornado that I will pick up in a few weeks.
> Let here if anyone bought anything.
> 
> Frank


Thanks Frank, your magnet mount is on the way.. I'm sorry to say that I was not able to get to talk to everyone. There were a couple of folks that wanted strobe systems that I left home. I will extend the offer of $200/shipped for anyone that wants one; just reference the meet. I also have one LED mini bar left over that someone wanted but did not pick up. Please e-mail me if interested.

Thanks!

Brian


----------



## G&S in Md

rcpd34 said:


> Thanks Frank, your magnet mount is on the way.. I'm sorry to say that I was not able to get to talk to everyone. There were a couple of folks that wanted strobe systems that I left home. I will extend the offer of $200/shipped for anyone that wants one; just reference the meet. I also have one LED mini bar left over that someone wanted but did not pick up. Please e-mail me if interested.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Brian


 I too need to thank Brian and S&S, I purchased from those vendors as well.


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

Snowproz51;314999 said:


> Frank,
> 
> Just got off the phone w/ Donnie of Jim-Donnies local Blizzard Dealer.
> He said he will be there along w/ one of his guys (total 2).
> He will bring a 810 and 7'6"stright blade
> 
> Also do you have an name and address for the Elkridge job? I could be interested.
> 
> Bill Harrison


Not sure if this thread is still active, but I have a truck terminal in Elkridge that I need a snow vendor for. Please call me at 586-939-7000 x2217 to discuss.

Trevor


----------

